# Trying to find a sport



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, so I have a 10 m/o rottie and a ~1 y/o mix (Basset hound/lab/pit is our best guess). I'm looking at getting into some kind of sport with both of them. Preferrably the same sport if possible. We were going to do weight pulling with the rottie, but honestly that sounds boring. I'm thinking agiliy sounds fun. I have no interest in competing, it's all for the fun and the training.
However, like I said, I have a (moderately uncoordinated) rottie and a short, dumpy mixed breed. I don't really care about how unprofessional or silly we look I'm more so worred about it being both a good fit and realistic goal. I've seen some videos and whatnot but I can't really guage the average jump heights and our little mix may have a ground clearance of 6 inches. 

I'm ideally looking for something that is
-fun for both me and the dog (aka requires some work from myself as well)
-Suitable for both large and small breeds
-helps with handler and dog bonding
-and, of course, helps with obedience in general

Maybe rally is more the way to go?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Agility is alot of fun! I watched a Bassett hound run down an A-frame before and all his wrinkles pushed forward on his face and he went down sideways down it haha it was adorable! Rally obedience is very much a bonding sport and (don't quote me on this ) may not require as much money and training as well if you you're not looking for competition.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There's no reason you can't try agility if that's what interests you. There is a 3 legged beagle in my class and she does awesome. Jump height is based on the height of the dog, but in class the instructor can always put it lower for a dog who struggles.

Rally is also a fun choice. Nosework might interest your basset mix especially, though any dog can do it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I was thinking of scent tracking myself...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Rally is kind of a nice "gateway" activity. It's pretty low-key, any dog can participate, and you'll lay some nice obedience foundations that you can take into any other activity.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just a couple agility notes: 

If you measure your dog to the shoulders you can go look up what their usual jump height would be in AKC, USDAA, NADAC, or whatever venue you're interested in. USDAA jump heights are higher than others.

There is usually a performance/preferred class where you can jump your dog a height lower than you normally would. Also, if your dog is over a certain age (7 in USDAA) you can do veterans which is an additional lowering of the jump height. But you have to run masters courses.

There is nothing wrong with keeping bars down exceptionally low or even on the ground in practice. Especially if you're doing this for fun. We jump dogs lower than they would trial more often than not. You can still learn the handling without any bars being up.


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've found some places locally that do both agility and rally. Of course, all the classes are full for the foreseeable future but maybe once it gets nice we'll go for it.


----------



## racer (Mar 28, 2010)

look into nose work


----------

